# Gute alte Zeit



## dianelized20 (18 Juni 2013)

Wenn du als Kind in den 60er oder 70er Jahren lebtest, ist es
zurückblickend kaum zu glauben,dass wir so lange überleben konnten!

Als Kinder saßen wir in Autos ohne Sicherheitsgurte und ohne Airbags.
Unsere Bettchen waren angemalt mit Farben voller Blei und Cadmium.

Die Fläschchen aus der Apotheke konnten wir ohne Schwierigkeiten
öffnen, genauso wie die Flasche mit Bleichmittel. Türen und Schränke
waren eine ständige Bedrohung für unsere Fingerchen und auf dem
Fahrrad trugen wir nie einen Helm.

Wir tranken Wasser aus Wasserhähnen und nicht aus Flaschen. Wir
bauten Wagen aus Seifenkisten und entdeckten während der ersten Fahrt
den Hang hinunter, dass wir die Bremsen vergessen hatten. Damit kamen
wir nach einigen Unfällen klar.

Wir verließen morgens das Haus zum Spielen. Wir blieben den ganzen
Tag weg und mussten erst zu Hause sein, wenn die Straßenlaternen
angingen. Niemand wusste, wo wir waren und wir hatten nicht mal ein
Handy dabei!

Wir haben uns geschnitten, brachen Knochen und Zähne und niemand
wurde deswegen verklagt. Es waren eben Unfälle. Niemand hatte Schuld
außer wir selbst. Keiner fragte nach "Aufsichtspflicht".

Kannst du dich noch an "Unfälle" erinnern? Wir kämpften und schlugen
einander manchmal grün und blau. Damit mussten wir leben, denn es
interessierte die Erwachsenen nicht besonders.

Wir aßen Kekse, Brot mit dick Butter, tranken sehr viel und wurden
trotzdem nicht zu dick. Wir tranken mit unseren Freunden aus einer
Flasche und niemand starb an den Folgen.

Wir hatten nicht: Playstation, Nintendo 64, X-Box, Videospiele, 64
Fernsehkanäle, Filme auf Video, Surround Sound, eigene
Fernseher,Computer,Internet-Chat-Rooms.

Wir hatten Freunde!!!

Wir gingen einfach raus und trafen sie auf der Straße. Oder wir
marschierten einfach zu deren Heim und klingelten. Manchmal brauchten
wir gar nicht klingeln und gingen einfach hinein. Ohne Termin und
ohne Wissen unserer gegenseitigen Eltern. Keiner brachte uns und
keiner holte uns... Wie war das nur möglich?

Wir dachten uns Spiele aus mit Holzstöcken und Tennisbällen. Außerdem
aßen wir Würmer. Und die Prophezeiungen trafen nicht ein: Die Würmer
lebten nicht in unseren Mägen für immer weiter und mit den Stöcken
stachen wir auch nicht besonders viele Augen aus.

Beim Straßenfußball durfte nur mitmachen, wer gut war. Wer nicht gut
war, musste lernen, mit Enttäuschungen klarzukommen.

Manche Schüler waren nicht so schlau wie andere. Sie rasselten durch
Prüfungen und wiederholten Klassen. Das führte damals nicht zu
emotionalen Elternabenden oder gar zur Änderung der
Leistungsbewertung.

Unsere Taten hatten manchmal Konsequenzen. Das war klar und keiner
konnte sich verstecken. Wenn einer von uns gegen das Gesetz verstoßen
hat, war klar, dass die Eltern ihn nicht automatisch aus dem
Schlamassel heraushauen. Im Gegenteil: Sie waren oft der gleichen
Meinung wie die Polizei! So etwas!

Unsere Generation hat eine Fülle von innovativen Problemlösern und
Erfindern mit Risikobereitschaft hervorgebracht. Wir hatten Freiheit,
Misserfolg, Erfolg und Verantwortung. Mit alldem wussten wir
umzugehen!

Und du gehörst auch dazu?!? Herzlichen Glückwunsch !!!


----------



## didi33 (18 Juni 2013)

:thx: für den Beitrag:Ja so war das damals, wir hatten uns Eishockeyschläger gebaut aus denen die Nägel noch einige Centimeter herausragten,aber so etwas härtete ab.


----------



## tommie3 (19 Juni 2013)

Passt dazu (alt aber stimmig)
Neulich an der Supermarktkasse machte mir die junge Kassiererin den Vorschlag, doch bitte eigene Taschen mitzubringen, anstatt neue Plastiktüten zu kaufen.
Ich erwiderte entschuldigend "Wir hatten das mit dem 'Umweltschutz' früher nicht so.". Sie entgegnete mir "Sehen Sie, das ist heute genau das Problem: Ihre Generation hat zu wenig zum Schutze der Umwelt und künftiger generationen getan!" Sie hatte völlig recht damit. "Umweltschutz" gab es damals zu "unserer" Zeit nicht.

Aber was hatten wir dann?
nach einigem Sinnen und schwelgen in Erinnerungen an das, was "unsere" Zeit so bot, habe ich hier die Dinge, an die ich mich erinnern kann: Damals brachten wir leere Milchflaschen, Bierflaschen, Colaflaschen und Selterflaschen als Pfandflaschen zurück. Das Geschäft brachte die Flaschen zum Hersteller. Der hat sie gereinigt und sie desinfiziert, damit sie mehrmals benutzt werden konnten. Die Flaschen wurden als richtig recyclet. Aber "Umweltschutz" gab es damals nicht.

Wir sind Treppen gelaufen, weil es nicht für jede einzelne Etage in jedem Bürogebäude und Kaufhaus einen Aufzug oder Rolltreppen gab. Wir sind zum Supermarkt gelaufen, anstatt uns in eine Maschine mit 300 PS zu setzen, um zwei Minuten Fußweg zu sparen. Aber die Verkäuferin hatte recht: "Umweltschutz" gab es zu unserer Zeit nicht.

Anstatt die wegwerfvariante zu kaufen, haben wir damals die Windeln gewaschen. Wir haben Wäsche auf der Leine im Hof getrocknet, anstatt dafür eine energiefressende Apparatur zu benutzen, die 230 Volt frisst - Windkraft und Solarenergie haben das für uns erledigt. Kinder bekamen die Kleidung der älteren Geschwister, und nicht bei jeder Gelegenheit brandneue Klamotten. Aber sie hatte trotzdem recht: "Umweltschutz" gab es damals einfach nicht.

Früher, zu "unserer Zeit", gab es einen Fernseher oder ein Radio im Haus. Und nicht jeweils beides in jedem Zimmer einschließlich der Toilette. Der Fernseher hatte das handliche Bild einer Serviette und nicht die Größe von Manhattan. In der Küche haben wir mit der Hand gerührt und gemischt, weil es dafür einfach keine elektrischen Geräte hatte. Zum Einpacken von zerbrechlichen Geschenken haben wir alte Zeitungen zerknüllt und in das Paket getan, und nicht diese Styro-Chips oder Blasenfolie. Zu "unserer Zeit" haben wir fürs Rasenmähen der 20 Quadratmeter hinter dem Haus keinen 10PS Motormäher angeworfen sondern einen menschbetriebenen Handmäher benutzt. Das war dann auch gleichzeit Sport, für den wir heute in ein Fitnesscenter laufen, wo wir auf elektrisch betriebenen Laufbändern joggen. Und doch hatte die Kassiererin recht: "Umweltschutz" hatten wir zu "unserer Zeit" nicht.

Waren wir durstig, dann tranken wir Wasser aus dem Wasserhahn. Wir haben nicht für jeden Schluck einen neuen Plastikbecher benutzt und das Wasser in Plastikflaschen aus dem Supermarkt geholt. Wir haben Füllfederhalter nachgefüllt und nicht gleich den ganzen Stift weggeworfen. Auch unsere Rasiermesserklingen haben wir getauscht, obwohl es doch viel einfacher ist, gleich den ganzen Rasierer wegzuwerfen, bloß weil die Klinge stumpf geworden ist. Aber "Umweltschutz" hatten wir nicht.

Damals nahmen Leute den Bus und Kinder fuhren mit dem Fahrrad zur Schule (oder sie gingen zu Fuß) anstatt ihre Mütter in einen 24-Stunden Taxi-Service zu verwandeln. Wir hatten in jedem Raum eine Steckdose. EINE. Und nicht gleich eine ganze Batterie davon, um elektrischen Schnickschnack im Dutzend zu betreiben. Und wir brauchten auch kein computerisiertes Spielzeug, was seine Signale 20.000km ins All sendet, nur um herauszufinden, wo der nächste Pizzaladen ist.

Aber ist es nicht traurig, dass die junge Generation herumlamentiert, wie verschwenderisch wir mit unseren Ressourcen umgegangen sind, weil wir damals keinen "Umweltschutz" hatten?


----------



## Punisher (19 Juni 2013)

Ich brauch keine Tasche von zuhause mit zum Supermarkt zu nehmen, ich kann mir eine Plastiktüte leisten.


----------



## krawutz (19 Juni 2013)

Und doch muss irgendwas mit dieser Generation gewaltig schief gelaufen sein ! Denn sie zeugte und erzog eine Herde fratzbooksüchtiger und iPodschwingender Nachkommen (alle, die das lesen, stellen selbstverständlich die rühmliche Ausnahme dar).


----------



## DER SCHWERE (19 Juni 2013)

Punisher schrieb:


> Ich brauch keine Tasche von zuhause mit zum Supermarkt zu nehmen, ich kann mir eine Plastiktüte leisten.



Kassiererin zur Oma :"Wollen sie ne Tüte"?

Oma zur Kassiererin:"Ne ne Bloss nicht Kiffen jetzt, dann vergesse ich wieder die Hälfte"



:thx:


----------



## comatron (20 Juni 2013)

DER SCHWERE schrieb:


> Kassiererin zur Oma :"Wollen sie ne Tüte"?
> 
> Oma zur Kassiererin:"Ne ne Bloss nicht Kiffen jetzt, dann vergesse ich wieder die Hälfte"
> 
> ...



Die Oma hat sich eben unter Kontrolle (noch ein Unterschied).


----------

